# My Angel is getting so naughty!



## flynnandlunasmom (May 28, 2012)

Friday we came home from work and found my husband's glasses shattered and chewed upon. Luna actually chomped through the plastic lens and gave us a heart attack because there were sharp pieces all over the floor. we were on our hands and knees looking for pieces of the lens and putting it back together like a jigsaw puzzle to see if she swallowed any. Luckily, it looked as though she did not. She had to have been done this between 3:30 and 5:30pm, after 2 long walk with the dog walker that day.

Saturday, she ate a ballpoint pen and a pair of underwear. Not the first time she's done either of these things. It was a good day - she got a lot of exercise. 

Sunday, she took the day off. Again, she had a lot of exercise. 

Monday night, she jumped up on the counter and took a raw pork chop (it was pretty far back n the counter too so she really had to jump). She had 2 long walks with the dog walker prior to that and offleash time in the field with my husband, plus lots of wresting with Flynn). 

This morning, she ate a pair of foam earplugs. 

She's always been a chewer and I admit, things are a little more chaotic around the house than normal these days with house-guests this weekend and a baby on the way, but ****, she's really ramped up the counter surfing and chewing. 

Any advice/tips on how to work on this? Do we need to ramp up her exercise/ She's now 18 months.


----------



## Mileysmom (Mar 11, 2012)

I know this age very well Miley is 16 months old and we are having house guests too.

She is literally crazy..steeling things, counter searching and barking. My hubby got so upset when she chewed on the remote. 

She gets plenty of exercise too so I don't understand all the hyperactivity.

However changes in the house often causing behavior problems..so I don't think more exercise will solve the problem. Some mental challenge can be helpful though.

V-s are well known for their bouts of energy sometimes so probably it is just temporary and passes soon.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Oh the teenage years. So much fun. Good time to do tougher hunt training even if you never hunt. It focuses the drive and energy toward the dog's purpose.

Think of Luna as a aimless athletic high school student that needs to go to either Sports Camp or Military Boot Camp. 8) Playing in the 'hood just won't do anymore. :

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2011/06/nothing-in-life-is-free-training-method.html

http://redbirddog.blogspot.co.uk/2009/09/horny-male-vizsla.html


Have fun.

RBD


----------



## SkyyMax (Apr 5, 2012)

redbirddog said:


> Oh the teenage years. So much fun.


Max decided to "start growing up" by snatching a piece of toast last night from the counter.
He knows well - counter is off limit, however it did not stop him yesterday.

Other then that we pulled out his mouth the following (just last week): Christmas light bulb, metal dragonfly, a couple of receipts, plus he took a bite out of flower clay pot and broke it....

Our first V once swallowed a needle, the vet was not as concerned as we were - he told us to feed a lot of bread, the dog's stomach has ability to pass very sharp objects (NOT cooked bones).
After a couple of days it was out.


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

Savannah missed most of this stage, but to try to prevent as much of it as possible, we tried to do one really big, exhausting new thing every week. It didn't have to be exercise, per se. We visited new parks. We visited new stores. We asked neighbors with indoor dogs if we could visit inside instead of in the yard. We asked those same neighbors to bring their dogs over to visit in our house. We drove down the interstate with the windows half open so she got a big taste of quickly changing smells and fast wind. (She was crated so she couldn't hang out or get the full wind in her eyes). We walked on open grates over big spaces (Really difficult!). We visited waterfalls (she loved them - I was a wreck of worry). We walked down city blocks instead of our normal neighborhood streets.

We also amped up our training time so she had my focused attention multiple times each day. And on the flip side, we amped up crate time when I knew she would be excited and I would be distracted.

As I am writing this, I think in retrospect I also could have tried giving her new and different things to chew/mouth/taste. Maybe different veggies with different textures or if she liked a veggie raw, I could have tried giving it to her cooked to see what she thought of that. I probably could have extended the game of CheckItOut to unusual objects just to let her sniff and explore and then treat. If you try this idea, let me know how it works out.

Good luck!


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

We have learned the hard way with Cooper that he either has to be under complete supervision or in his crate. The last thing he chewed up was my razor and that's when we decided it was better for him to be in the crate if we couldn't keep an eye on him. We've also started buying more bully sticks and those seem to be occupying him when he's bored. Exercise doesn't work for him, because he's not really that high energy. He needs stuff that he *can* chew.


----------



## flynnandlunasmom (May 28, 2012)

threefsh, do you leave Riley out and crate Cooper? I know I should probably crate Luna more (besides just bed time) but I feel guilty because Flynn doesn't need to be created.

Also, her teeth are like little machines. She goes through an entire bully stick in about 15 minutes. I think may need to look into big marrow bones (raw).


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

flynnandlunasmom said:


> threefsh, do you leave Riley out and crate Cooper? I know I should probably crate Luna more (besides just bed time) but I feel guilty because Flynn doesn't need to be created.
> 
> Also, her teeth are like little machines. She goes through an entire bully stick in about 15 minutes. I think may need to look into big marrow bones (raw).


Yes, Riley gets to roam the house while Cooper is in the crate. I felt guilty initially, but it works well for us and keeps Cooper out of trouble. He will be allowed out of the crate when we are gone once he can show that he is mature enough. He may always have to stay in the crate while we are away. Only time will tell. 

Cooper does enjoy (raw) meaty marrow bones and will work at those for quite a long time. Antlers are another good one, although those don't hold his attention as long.


----------

